# new tay codex and 6th edition!?!?!



## Liquid Ninja (Nov 9, 2011)

so i hear people talking about tau getting a new codex? is it true and if so when? also a few people have mentioned 6th edition. when will that come out? please and thank you:victory:


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

This seems like a more appropriate question to pose in the rumours section. Though as I understand it, the current theory doesn't have the Tau getting a new codex in the near future.


----------



## misinformed (Mar 29, 2010)

Actually, currently the tau is rumored to be the next in the first quarter. Also, from a leaked schedule (which appeared to be anything other than set in stone), it looked like 6th edition was aiming for a July release. I will try to find the current "proof" floating around for you...

Of course, as rumors/leaked pictures go, these are both only interesting and not something that is guaranteed. Whatever happens to be the next codex to be released will probably be highly read looking for hints into what is going to happen in 6th edition. Some players are actually hoping that the tau codex comes after 6th edition, so as to prevent any possible unintended gaps between editions.


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Most rumours I have heard put tau as last 5th ed codex but squarely aimed at being compatible with 6th. Also the cron codex is the same apparently (I haven't read it, despite being a blood angels player, matt ward codex's make me want to break things) so have a browse and there should be a few clues to the 6th ed.


----------



## fatgai (Dec 1, 2011)

This seems likely, as the last tau codex was printed in '06


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

and the previous DE & 'Cron dexs waited how long?

just because the average time between codexs is ~4 years means nothing to GW. who knows the Tau may just get squatted and get eaten by tyranids.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Fallen said:


> and the previous DE & 'Cron dexs waited how long?
> 
> just because the average time between codexs is ~4 years means nothing to GW. who knows the Tau may just get squatted and get eaten by tyranids.


DE and Necrons were the least played armies in the universe, Tau are well above average and passed Eldar in sales two years ago, so that's not only unlikely it's impossible.


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

There have been new tau release rumours sayin Q2 2012 for 2 years and no one saying anything different, not even the guys with "a friend who works for GW, he/she can't be specific etc etc"


----------



## PROxASSASSINx (Jan 21, 2012)

Its 2012... come on Tau codex. I want those upgraded railguns :grin:


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Hammerheads will get made worse, and a new killer-tank will be added to the codex. That way people can still use the old models they have, but will want to buy the new ones.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Damn GWs business before hobby mentality. 

I hear tau, black templar, eldar, and chaos are all in line, im not sure about the order of things but im sure its covered in depth in the rumors section.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Latest speculation is: Black Templars in March, Tau in june, 6th ed in July, followed by the new starter kit in august, With CSM in the october slot and Eldar in the January 2013 slot.


----------

